# Time for a new Bulb



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im thinking about a 20,000k but not sure. The tank is a 39 gallon cube and the lighting is only a 150 watt halide and a couple actinic lights on either side. I dont have any hard corals...just the softer stuff. I just want to brighten up the tank a bit.

Any suggestions?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

I had a 34 gallon Current Solana with the 150 Sunpod on it- I think the spectrum was 14K witch in my opinion was perfect. I later upgraded to the 250 Sunpod with a 14K and that took the cake, ran a little hot in the summer but the 14K in either 150 or 250 was perfect..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Ushio 14K is what i run on my 175s... love them!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

20 000K will give you nice coral colours ,but the growth rate will suck. A 14 000k is generally thought as the compromise b/w having a 10 000k and 20 000k as the growth isnt as quick as a 10k, but has nicer colours.

I say if your tank has alot of corals now go for the 20K, but if you want what you have to fill out go for the 14K then when the tank is how you want it down the road get a 20k to improve the colours


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

14k is the best compromise as others have stated.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Guys. I see them running between $40-$90....any reason to go with the higher priced bulbs? Any brand that rates higher then others? I have heard of Ushio and heard good things.

Thanks.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Thanks Guys. I see them running between $40-$90....any reason to go with the higher priced bulbs? Any brand that rates higher then others? I have heard of Ushio and heard good things.
> 
> Thanks.


Somewhere on RC theres a thread about Ebay bulbs, vs high end bulbs... people seem to be stoked about how cheap they are and how well they work. You have to read the thread, and use the specific seller they talk about. It really depends on your preference... you can buy more cheap bulbs, and replace them every 6 months or less, or a single expensive bulb and get a year of use out of it.

I love Ushio, and of all the bulbs i have tried, they look the best (not yellow, great growth and color pop)

You could even buy a couple ebay bulbs and have the option to switch them if you dont like it. like a 10K, 14K and 20K or something.

HERES THE THREAD CLICKY


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Reading up a little....you guys dont think a 14k will be a little too blue with the actinic lights already on my light?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Reading up a little....you guys dont think a 14k will be a little too blue with the actinic lights already on my light?


I think 14k (or i think ushio is a 15k?) would be great... like i said read that link and try a cheap 14k and 10k, if you want your next replacement could be a high end bulb. It just sucks spending 90$ and not being happy with the look... i have done it, and have 3 extra bulbs because of it, they were some 10k that burned really yellow. Ushios 10k appears to be really white and crisp if you think your actinic lighting is enough to suppliment.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks. I ordered the 14k from trust deals....$27 shipped. I want to see if I like the color...and if I do...I will either go highend or just order a bunch of them.


----------

